# ترجو الدخول للضرورة



## angel162 (26 يونيو 2010)

*نرجو الدخول للضرورة*

مرحبا يا احلي مهندسن 

بصراحة انا اليوم بدور على برنامج picbasce compiler يا ريت وهاي البرنامج ضروري كتير 

لشغلي ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد البرنامج لاني بجد دورت كتير وما لقيت البرنامج 


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ksmksam (27 يونيو 2010)

ماهي طبيعة عملك والبرنامج


----------



## angel162 (28 يونيو 2010)

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس 


وهاي البرنامج ضروري كتير لبرمجة جميع انواع الــ pic 

وانا بكون شاكر لهتمامكم


----------



## ksmksam (28 يونيو 2010)

انا م ميكاترونكس
وعندي معلومات عن pic basic و جاهز للمساعدة باللي بقدر عليه
طبعا من الاردن


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا استخدم البرنامج حاليا
يمكنك التحميل من هنا


http://www.mediafire.com/?mkguum0ouny

واذا احتجت الى المساعده فى اى شئ اطلب وان شاء الله استطيع المساعده


----------



## angel162 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور كتير اخي محمد 


وتسلم اخي ksmksam ولكن انا اريد منك ان تعطيني رابط للربنامج لاني بصراحة ما لقيتو 


بجد بكون شاكر الك كتير 


تحياتي


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (2 يوليو 2010)

تم تغيير الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/404542705/Proton.IDE-v1.0.4.6.rar.html


----------

